# Valentines



## DeadEye (Feb 4, 2008)




----------



## Antarctican (Feb 4, 2008)

That card oughta bring a smile to her face!


----------



## DeadEye (Feb 4, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> That card oughta bring a smile to her face!


 That and the gold chain that looks to be part of the card but is actually hanging on it


----------



## That One Guy (Feb 4, 2008)

very nice lighting  :thumbup:


----------



## DeadEye (Feb 5, 2008)

That One Guy said:


> very nice lighting :thumbup:


 

 Why Thank You.  I used an umbrella (white) . And a dark green blanket as backdrop.


----------



## Antarctican (Feb 6, 2008)

You're right, I hadn't noticed the chain. Nice presentation!!!!


----------

